# java/icedtea-web & libxul fails to compile



## Draucia (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm very new to FreeBSD (and the ports stuff) but I installed openjdk6 and I tried to install icedtea-web but it fails at libxul (I think).


```
OM -DEXPORT_XPT_API -DEXPORT_XPTC_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM_OBSOLETE -D_IMPL_NS_GFX -D_IMPL_NS_WIDGET -DIMPL_XREAPI -DIMPL_NS_NET -DIMPL_THEBES 
 -DOSTYPE=\"FreeBSD9\" -DOSARCH=FreeBSD  -I. -I. -I../../dist/include -I../../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/usr/local/include/nspr
 -I/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla-1.9.2/dist/include/nss   -I/usr/include   -I./../../content/base/src  -I/usr/local/include   -fPIC 
 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy
 -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-long-long -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar
 -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED  -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../mozilla-config.h
 nsHtml5AttributeName.cpp
nsHtml5ElementName.cpp
c++ -o nsHtml5ElementName.o -c -I../../dist/system_wrappers -include ../../config/gcc_hidden.h -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM
 -DEXPORT_XPT_API -DEXPORT_XPTC_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM_OBSOLETE -D_IMPL_NS_GFX -D_IMPL_NS_WIDGET -DIMPL_XREAPI -DIMPL_NS_NET -DIMPL_THEBES 
 -DOSTYPE=\"FreeBSD9\" -DOSARCH=FreeBSD  -I. -I. -I../../dist/include -I../../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/usr/local/include/nspr
 -I/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla-1.9.2/dist/include/nss   -I/usr/include   -I./../../content/base/src  -I/usr/local/include   -fPIC 
 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy
 -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-long-long -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar
 -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED  -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../mozilla-config.h nsHtml5ElementName.cpp
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:6584: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:6633: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
gmake[4]: *** [nsHtml5ElementName.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla-1.9.2/parser/html'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla-1.9.2/parser'
gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_gecko] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_gecko] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/icedtea-web.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/icedtea-web.
```


----------



## alie (Dec 6, 2011)

Got same issue here. Please try this instead:

[CMD=""]# pkg_add -r icedtea-web
[/CMD]


----------



## Draucia (Dec 7, 2011)

What PACKAGESITE would I set for 9.0RC2?


```
PACKAGESITE=ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```


----------

